# my email to white house



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

cider


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

The lying, moronic, bigoted, sex-pest impresses you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lying compared to Hilary that managed to remove 33k of emails? or how she covered up her personal involvement in the benghazi "day of rage"? or how she hide personal goals/interest while at the state department? 
Or maybe compared to sack of s*** Corbyn and his train was packed fiasco exposed by Brandson? or the lies he told to Andrew Neil during an interview? or the whopper to students to wipe out student debts if elected? 
Or compared to the lies by May around the DUP deal? or BREXIT?

This could be a very long post on politicians... don't get me started on feminism and that its about equality between the sexes when its clearly around men hating and the ONS facts published by a female economist shows women actually get paid 0.9% more than men when all things are levelled and that women are twice as likely when all things are level to get a job vs a male candidate.

#snowflakes, #identitypolitics...


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> The lying, moronic, bigoted, sex-pest impresses you?


You are a remainer then FJ1000.

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents ... rt-on.html


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Lying compared to Hilary that managed to remove 33k of emails? or how she covered up her personal involvement in the benghazi "day of rage"? or how she hide personal goals/interest while at the state department?
> Or maybe compared to sack of s*** Corbyn and his train was packed fiasco exposed by Brandson? or the lies he told to Andrew Neil during an interview? or the whopper to students to wipe out student debts if elected?
> Or compared to the lies by May around the DUP deal? or BREXIT?
> 
> ...


Typical Trump supporter tactics - change the subject.

Hillary's probably a liar too - there, happy?

But the post is about Trump - who has been shown to be a prolific liar on numerous occasions. The fact other politicians lie doesn't make it ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Lying compared to ...


Since when has 'lying' been a comparison? Either he tells lies or he doesn't.

Trump is the president, Hilary isn't. It doesn't really matter if Hilary is a liar anymore, but it sure matters if Trump is one, doesn't it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FJ1000 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Lying compared to Hilary that managed to remove 33k of emails? or how she covered up her personal involvement in the benghazi "day of rage"? or how she hide personal goals/interest while at the state department?
> ...


\

I haven't changed any conversation, it's all politics... i simply pointed out your comments are flawed. You moved from a letter supporting an interview to a political assessment of personalities. Firstly you made a personal commentary without providing any context as to what you are referring to, rather you presented "i heard some SJW/s on the internet said something somewhere". I gave balance in terms of all sides, it's not all good and bad on anyone side, or the next star wars film utopian most want. You also mentioned sex-pest - but failed to mention that the "Clintons" have paid off 3 (or is it more now?) sexual conduct cases.

I'm no longer living in the US and i never had a vote so it's factually incorrect to call me a "supporter" of either side as I'm just not, but typical identity politics setup by you. I'll put you in a bucket so i can insult you and or anything you have said or may say in the future. I see all sides, wall for Mexico? don't forget Mexico has a fence to stop south Americans getting into Mexico from Guatemala.. double standards? Black rights matter.. (not really a trump thing, but what the hell) 90% of black american killed are by other black americans (makes good news though just like the feminist argument on gender pay). or maybe america first? anything different to what the EU is attempting to do with the customs union?

You've just bought into the professional victim mentally.. but go ahead, feel it's all against you.
While its true you have every right to be offended, don't cry when no one cares.You don't have a right to be offended by everything. very #snowflake like.



Spandex said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Lying compared to ...
> ...


Lying generally depends on which side of any argument you want to stand-on. Those lies don't matter, but these ones do so i'll dismiss yours and focus on mine.. :roll:

If what has been done is illegal, then charge someone - however it seems despite Trey Gowdy's attempts she won't be charged even if it is criminal and as it stands right now theres no grounds or possibility for impeachment of trump. (rightly or wrongly will then depend on which side of the argument you stand - i sit in the middle, i don't care either way).


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Lying generally depends on which side of any argument you want to stand-on. Those lies don't matter, but these ones do so i'll dismiss yours and focus on mine.. :roll:


No, lying just involves saying stuff which is not true. Trump does this on a regular basis, and this can be proven easily. Only a fool would try to pretend otherwise. That's not even a comment on his politics or policies. Whatever you think of those, the fact that he tells a lot of lies is just that - a fact.

I'm not trying to dismiss any lies but we're talking about Trump here, and I can't see how Corbyn telling a lie is really that relevant to this subject, other than as an attempt to change it.



Toshiba said:


> I haven't changed any conversation, it's all politics... i simply pointed out your comments are flawed. You moved from a letter supporting an interview to a political assessment of personalities.


The email clearly stated support for Trump himself, not just the interview. As for pointing out flaws in the comments, you haven't. You just said, "yeah well, Hilary is just as bad", which isn't pointing out a flaw in the comment about Trump, is it.

I think it's going to get a bit ridiculous if we can't have a conversation about things Trump does wrong without first listing every politician Toshiba doesn't like and all the things they've also done wrong. So maybe we should just stick to talking about Trump, in this thread about Trump. If someone says Trump is a liar and you disagree, explain why. If your explanation hinges on pointing out that other people lie too, then I suggest finding some primary school children to argue with because I'm pretty sure that technique only works on people under the age of 10.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

keep up, even you can't be this slow...
Drawing comparisons to others politicians shows it's a "general pattern", it shows it's not unique to one person... In actuality i changed no subject and supported no colour or name and won't going forward either.. rather i tabled a generalisation. Ironically, i didn't even disagree with what was said :roll:

So was Corbyn lying when he said he would remove student debt? Given he u-turned i guess its a moot point..
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2 ... dent-debts

And no, lying does not mean something "which is not true", lying is saying something you KNOW not to be true or as described - that's a huge difference between what you said.. Hence why most politicians use the phrase in hearings "to the best of my knowledge". And internet warriors seem to have the ability to focus only on the lies they want to focus on based on the side they want to support.

These "arguments" you make are "subjective", hence there's a "side"... sexist, is he? based on what? i don't know, but supporters of both sides will present an argument as to why he is or isn't... but it's 100% true the other side settled out of court 3 misconduct cases and it's a 100% true you could dig something up on anyone to represent a point of "lying", even a 10yo. 
I don't care who you berate, but lets be clear, there's not a good side or bad side, only sides based on opinion and you just want to play keyboard politics but lack the intellect to do so...

You assume i like or don't like a politicians based on what? I gave a counter response of other politicians actions/deeds? That doesn't mean i like or dislike any of them. I picked all sides so as not to be seen to being bias in any one direction. The good thing about sitting on the fence (i don't mean the actual one between Mexico/Guatemala or the proposed one in the Mexico/US) is i don't have to pick a side!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, I got that you were showing a 'general pattern'. I still don't get what that has to do with whether or not Trump is a liar. Perhaps pretending to sit on the fence has affected your ability to focus on one specific point when required.

You're right though, that a lie requires an element of deliberate deception. However, that's exactly what Trump does, so I think we're back to the issue of Trump being a liar.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

I believe the accepted term in politics Spandex is,(being economical with the truth). You`re a Clinton supporter then Spandex, don`t want *President **Trump* giving the UK a trade deal now do we.

https://www.scribd.com/document/3709773 ... from_embed


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> I believe the accepted term in politics Spandex is,(being economical with the truth). You`re a Clinton supporter then Spandex, don`t want *President **Trump* giving the UK a trade deal now do we.


What makes you think I'm a 'clinton supporter'? Have I said anything remotely positive about Clinton ever, in any thread here? You really do have a simplistic view of pretty much everything, don't you BobBot.

Do I want a trade deal with the US? No, not particularly. Not under these circumstances anyway. They hold all the cards and they will screw us into the ground. Trump in particular has made it clear that he will ensure the US come out of any deals better than the other party (that's pretty much his main policy), but it doesn't really matter who's in charge there - they know we'll be desperate and they'll capitalise on that. They'd be dumb not to.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Do I want a trade deal with the US? No, not particularly. Not under these circumstances anyway. They hold all the cards and they will screw us into the ground.


Unlike the EU and your new benefactor Soros.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> > Do I want a trade deal with the US? No, not particularly. Not under these circumstances anyway. They hold all the cards and they will screw us into the ground.
> 
> 
> Unlike the EU and your new benefactor Soros.


Yes, exactly, unlike the EU. They haven't screwed us over with a one sided trade deal. We've benefitted massively (disproportionately, even) from our trade agreement with the EU. Right up until a bunch of uneducated old farts with a chip on their shoulder voted us out.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Lying compared to Hilary that managed to remove 33k of emails? or how she covered up her personal involvement in the benghazi "day of rage"? or how she hide personal goals/interest while at the state department?
> Or maybe compared to sack of shit Corbyn and his train was packed fiasco exposed by Brandson? or the lies he told to Andrew Neil during an interview? or the whopper to students to wipe out student debts if elected?
> Or compared to the lies by May around the DUP deal? or BREXIT?
> 
> ...














Spandex said:


> Trump is the president, Hilary isn't. It doesn't really matter if Hilary is a liar _anymore_, but it sure matters if Trump is one, doesn't it?


Do you think if Hilary had got in, she would have stopped lying? Me neither.
Pick any politician (or anyone in any position of power) and you'll find dirt. Your comments to Toshiba sound like you want a "Let's slate Trump thread but don't bring anyone else into it."

I'm also on the fence with Tosh as basically, I couldn't care less about US politics.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Stiff said:


> Do you think if Hilary had got in, she would have stopped lying? Me neither.
> Pick any politician (or anyone in any position of power) and you'll find dirt. Your comments to Toshiba sound like you want a "Let's slate Trump thread but don't bring anyone else into it."


I didn't start this thread. It's about Trump. If there's a reason to bring someone else into it, because it's relevant to the point about Trumps lies, then fair enough. But just pointing out that other politicians lie is either a useless defence of Trumps lies, or it's just an irrelevant and redundant statement.

Do I think Hilary would have stopped lying? Wrong question. What you should ask is, if Hilary got in and carried on lying, would it make any sense for everyone to simply say "yeah well, trump told loads of lies too"?


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

This has been a good example of "whatabouterry" - changing the subject with "well, what about so and so" when you don't have a legitimate counter-argument.

Trump is a liar. He is a bigot. He is a sex pest. And he is thick. I'm sure plenty of other people are too - but that's beside the point - the original post is about an email sent in support of Trump, nobody else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

FJ1000 said:


> Trump is a liar. He is a bigot. He is a sex pest. And he is thick.


You missed out - he is a bully.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Yes, exactly, unlike the EU. They haven't screwed us over with a one sided trade deal. We've benefitted massively (disproportionately, even) from our trade agreement with the EU. Right up until a bunch of uneducated old farts with a chip on their shoulder voted us out.


I believe the EU export more to us than we do to them, perhaps you should ask the UK fishermen how much they have benefited from our membership of the EU. What US trade deal have we been screwed over.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> I didn't start this thread. It's about Trump.


Spandex, your leftist giveaway is using just a surname instead of including President or Donald in your comments, try being more polite.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> > I didn't start this thread. It's about Trump.
> 
> 
> Spandex, your leftist giveaway is using just a surname instead of including President or Donald in your comments, try being more polite.


You really are a weirdo, aren't you...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> I believe the EU export more to us than we do to them, perhaps you should ask the UK fishermen how much they have benefited from our membership of the EU. What US trade deal have we been screwed over.


Don't be a simpleton BobBot. The deal with the EU is completely open - any difference in import/export levels is down to the individual countries.

And that works outside the EU too. For example, Germany does 5 times more trade with China than we do - yet the brexiteers will claim that the reason we're not doing more trade with them is because the EU stops us. If we're not achieving our full potential, that's our own fault. But the simpletons need an obvious scapegoat..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Makes me laugh that 2 people pick an adjective (more than likely without knowing what it actually means), then dogmatically proceed to display the very traits of the word they used to tar someone else in a negative way with... How many lies have you boys told ? :lol:

"obstinately or _unreasonably_ attached to a belief, _opinion_, or faction, and _intolerant towards other people's beliefs and practices_."

IF anyone is a sex pest then it will result in charges and a court appearance, factually that has not happened. #metoo??
But lets not change the subject from the email, :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Makes me laugh that 2 people pick an adjective (more than likely without knowing what it actually means), then dogmatically proceed to display the very traits of the word they used to tar someone else in a negative way with... How many lies have you boys told ? :lol:


Pointing out that other people tell lies too wasn't relevant when it was 'other politicians' and it's even less relevant when it's 'people in this thread'. It makes ME laugh that you can't see you're doing it. :lol: 


Toshiba said:


> IF anyone is a sex pest then it will result in charges and a court appearance, factually that has not happened. #metoo??
> But lets not change the subject from the email, :roll:


Clearly not every sexual assault results in charges and a court appearance. It's a patently idiotic statement. I don't actually think you're thick enough to believe it, so why say it?

Does that count as a lie? Saying something that you know to be false? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Clearly reading and understanding anything more than basic words is a challenge to some.. You are displaying the exact traits you appear to despise so much in others.. I even posted the definition just incase you wasn't aware of the words actual meaning. :lol:

You seem to also not understand the way law and "due process" works, without a conviction it's just an unsubstantiated allegation. So I'm unclear how from a series of unsubstantiated tweets decades after the event you have managed to piece together facts from the 80s/90s that no law enforcement agency has managed to do this far. Maybe its just political dirt? I don't know, i don't have your all knowing crystal ball but throwing these types of allocations around is childish.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Clearly reading and understanding anything more than basic words is a challenge to some.. You are displaying the exact traits you appear to despise so much in others.. I even posted the definition just incase you wasn't aware of the words actual meaning. :lol:
> 
> You seem to also not understand the way law and "due process" works, without a conviction it's just an unsubstantiated allegation. So I'm unclear how from a series of unsubstantiated tweets decades after the event you have managed to piece together facts from the 80s/90s that no law enforcement agency has managed to do this far. Maybe its just political dirt? I don't know, i don't have your all knowing crystal ball but throwing these types of allocations around is childish.


Man, you have some low moral standards.

He has admitted sexually assaulting women, caught on tape.

He admitted on radio to deliberately walking in on beauty pageant contestants while they were changing.

He has been taken to court for sexual harassment and paid off the claimant rather than defending it in court.

That's not to mention the numerous women that have stories of inappropriate behaviour, groping, forced kissing etc. You think that's all politically motivated? Wake up - he's a scumbag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Clearly reading and understanding anything more than basic words is a challenge to some..


Well, I guess that's one reason why I might have ignored that part of your post. 



Toshiba said:


> You seem to also not understand the way law and "due process" works, without a conviction it's just an unsubstantiated allegation. So I'm unclear how from a series of unsubstantiated tweets decades after the event you have managed to piece together facts from the 80s/90s that no law enforcement agency has managed to do this far. Maybe its just political dirt? I don't know, i don't have your all knowing crystal ball but throwing these types of allocations around is childish.


Did you manage to forget what you wrote already? You said "if anyone is a sex pest it will result in charges and a court appearance". That's not true. Don't try to distract from that by waffling about irrelevances like due process. Do all murders result in charges and a court appearance? Do all rapes? Do all burglaries? Do *you* end up in court every time you break the speed limit?? No, of course not. Even with the victim directly naming the accused, it doesn't always end up in court - but you'd have to be pretty stupid to believe that not getting as far as court means the accused didn't do it.

That being said, I haven't mentioned Trump being a sex pest, so I'm not really sure why you think I need a crystal ball. Perhaps you got so over-excited about defending Trump that you forgot to read what I actually wrote. Or did replying to a whole two separate people confuse you?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is a wind up right... ? 
Are you getting these nuggets of wisdom from xmas crackers or fortune cookies?

You replied to a comment, you "assumed" was aimed at you around "sex pest" and then proceeded to demonstrate complete stupidity yet again. You posted it above, go look. I'll leave something below for you to read.
https://www.snopes.com/2018/01/02/lawye ... use-trump/

Until a court of your peers finds you guilty the law says you are innocent, that has nothing to do with lying or any political figure. Anything else is "alleged" and yes, its alleged he was/is what someone else said. Due process means if a case is answerable, you are guaranteed fundamental fairness, justice, and liberty. :lol:

MAGNA CARTA - this is kinda a big deal from way back.
"No free man shall be seized or imprisoned, or stripped of his rights or possessions, or outlawed or exiled, or deprived of his standing in any other way, nor will we proceed with force against him, or send others to do so, except by the lawful judgment of his equals or by the law of the land. I underlined the part you are skipping, sorry jumping to.

I'm going to regret this but you now assume i speed? But if you want some basic eduction most people stopped for speeding are NOT dealt with via the courts. The FPN system exists for a reason, you admit guilt or goto court. :roll:

I can't argue with you, i just don't want dragging down to your level of stupidity as you'll beat me with your vast experience. I might as well play chess with a pigeon as at the end of the day, regardless of me handing you your ass again on every move, you are just going to crap all over the board then strut away like you won anyway....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you not understand that just because someone hasn't been found guilty of a crime doesn't mean that they didn't commit it? Are you simple?

Maybe start with a really dumb pigeon and work up, yeah?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, I replied to a comment of yours where you mentioned 'sex pest' (I didn't assume it was aimed at me. Why would I?) but I still don't understand how you've worked out that I've accused Trump of being one. I simply pointed out that your comment was bollocks. That doesn't make Trump guilty or innocent, it just makes you wrong.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

I said he was a sex pest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FJ1000 said:


> I said he was a sex pest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's ok, don't worry about it and don't feed the pigeon - three things are infinite, the universe and his stupidity..
His problems don't go away by ignoring him but it sure feels like a better world when you do.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> three things are infinite, the universe and his stupidity..


BobBot, is that you? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

LOL
Never Mind The Bollocks.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> BobBot, is that you?


Still got your ear to your neighbours bedroom wall Spandex.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> > BobBot, is that you?
> 
> 
> Still got your ear to your neighbours bedroom wall Spandex.


Just so we're clear, are you saying you're in my neighbours bedroom?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie, I think you just let one rip and walked out the door :lol:

Personally, I was amused by your email to DT but that might be the Jack Dagnels talking


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > three things are infinite, the universe and his stupidity..
> ...


It's a play on words of a quote from Einstein... 
it's not meant to add up...!!! Gees, this is a new low of dumbness even for you :lol:

Is your name Harvey by any chance and do you have a famous mom?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Try explaining it a few more times. See if it gets even funnier.. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it wasn't meant to be funny is the ironic part - but I'm sure that past you by too...


----------

